# LaMancha Doeling Critique.



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

I finally had someone to hold my doeling so I could get good conformation pics of her. I know what I think of her, but I want some unbiased opinions on her(If you ask me she's perfect, lol. Just kidding)

Born 3/12/14
American LaMancha


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

I think she is a very dairy doe, with a level topline, excellent width/depth of body, with an excellent arch to her rear legs, with good width between the hocks and eschustehoen, as well as being very flat boned with a strong brisket. She is very uphill in stature and looks to be well blended. Her rump could be more level tho


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

If I had to pick a fault (and thats not easy with this doe kid) the worst I can say is Id like to see a little more angulation on her back legs or a slightly more level rump. From the pictures provided, I like everything about this doe. She has some great areas. Feet and legs, depth, width, withers, brisket, dairy character and teat placement are all outstanding.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

I would also like to see a more rounded eschusteon point… 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I'd like to see a smidgen more length of body, but otherwise a very nice girl!


----------

